
Show HN: Fauxcli – mocks a command line client from a given YAML file - nextrevision
https://github.com/nextrevision/fauxcli
======
fiatjaf
That's nice, I like it, but I really want to understand the use case.

~~~
nextrevision
Thanks, and that's a good question. I see two use cases primarily:

1\. Experimenting with the feel of a CLI application when designing one. This
was the initial use case that started me down this path. I wanted to play with
designing CLI without going through all the mess of actually coding it,
especially when I wasn't sure what it should look like. It's a lot easier for
me to edit a YAML file with relatively static data and see how I like the feel
of it rather than updating a code base with "live" data.

2\. If you have scripts/programs you want to test that call CLI commands on
live services and you want to mock the output from each (especially on create,
update, destroy operations). Just symlink it somewhere in your PATH before the
real application.

Hope this answers your question, I'll look at adding to the README in the
repo.

~~~
fiatjaf
This answers my question.

In fact I just wanted to know what was your motivation for writing it.

I can see another use case: tricking non-dev people with hardcoded CLI outputs
without having to write the whole CLI.

